# Next Tryout in Early Sept: Top Indie Stars Invited



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I hope Adam Cole is one of those invited indie stars.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

They better invite Uhaa Nation to the tryouts, how WWE hasn't even bothered with him yet puzzles me.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Top indie stars? You mean WWE hasn't signed them all?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hope some really good ones sign. The more good wrestling we have, the better.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Brian Cage. Please let one of them be Brian Cage.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Young Bucks, Ricochet and Adam Cole, plz.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

They need to sign Ricochet and get rid of Kofi Kingston for good. Another dead weight with no charisma or talent just like BIG E.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Ricochet has to be in the WWE. With Devitt, Neville, Zayn, Kenta, Kalisto and Ricochet, wwe needs too unify the US and IC titles and creat a new Cruiserweight title.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Chuck Taylor pls.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

So who are the big indy guys still out next to uhaa nation??


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

My guesses would be Michael Elgin, Young Bucks, Adam Cole, Ricochet, and Johnny Gargano. There really aren't any other "top" indy wrestlers left IMO.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> Brian Cage. Please let one of them be Brian Cage.



Do you seriously think WWE is going to sign that guy? He just looks too much like he is on steroids.



the frenchise said:


> Ricochet has to be in the WWE. With Devitt, Neville, Zayn, Kenta, Kalisto and Ricochet, wwe needs too unify the US and IC titles and creat a new Cruiserweight title.



Awesome. That how I wanna see it in WWE.


----------



## badboicasey (Jan 10, 2014)

A girl named Mal flew all the way to Florida to attend NXT and got complimentary tickets to SummerSlam so she'll probably be invited.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Didn't Ricochet already had a tryout before? I believe it was reported that it went well but they said that they don't need anymore small guys but I guess he can replace Evan Bourne or something.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

They should have archibald peck try out.


----------



## The Special One (Aug 11, 2014)

Don't watch the indies but from what I have seen, I would like to see the Osirian Portal and the Young Bucks.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

what do you guys think of the briscos? Aye or Nay?


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

Can't use the heat with Booker T excuse anymore for TYB, hope they can come in WWE and fully round out their performance.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely:
Young Bucks and Adam Cole would reunite Kevin Steen as Mount Rushmore
Ricochet
AJ Styles seems to be "on fire" right now.

Potential Candidates:
Michael Elgin (He and Cesaro could have some great strength vs strength contests. Cesaro has been using Elgin's deadlift suplex from the apron which should set up a WWE feud.)
Briscoe Brothers
Bobby Fish/Kyle OReilly
Jay Lethal
Jimmy Jacobs is greatly under rated. He would be an excellent addition.
Mike Mondo is quite entertaining in the ring. (He was previously in the Spirit Squad. Perhaps a reunion with Dolph Ziggler would be in order?)

I'll also add Steve Corino, perhaps to try out for a commentary position. I've been enjoying his match commentary in Ring of Honor.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

the frenchise said:


> Ricochet has to be in the WWE. With Devitt, Neville, Zayn, Kenta, Kalisto and Ricochet, wwe needs too unify the US and IC titles and creat a new Cruiserweight title.


WWE will NEVER have a legit CW division with Vince still at the helm. The CW champ will just be fodder to a monster heel trying to prove his dominance by killing the small guy. The division will not have breathing room to be viable with the people booking this shit.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

If I had indies guys i like to see at this tryout it would be

Uhaa Nation
Cedric Rougeau
Gaylon Summers
Crimson
Michael Bennett
mark angelosetti
Eita
pete kaasa
Othello
Michael'BS"Hayes


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Please WWE, just sign this guy already. :floyd1


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Smoogle said:


> what do you guys think of the briscos? Aye or Nay?


Fucking aye, but i don't how much can they watered down Jay to fit their current product.



paqman said:


> WWE will NEVER have a legit CW division with Vince still at the helm. The CW champ will just be fodder to a monster heel trying to prove his dominance by killing the small guy. The division will not have breathing room to be viable with the people booking this shit.


Yeah i don't know why people wants that division to come back TBH, in todays WWE its all about being the WWEHC, even if you're a "vanilla midget".


----------



## Boliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Brisco's will never get in due to the shit Jay has said.

I'm hoping they get Mia Yim, Athena, and Jessicka Havok given everybody else has focused on men.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the frenchise said:


> Ricochet has to be in the WWE. With Devitt, Neville, Zayn, Kenta, Kalisto and Ricochet, wwe needs too unify the US and IC titles and creat a new Cruiserweight title.


That doesn't make any sense, since Cruiserweights can be the WWE champion these days. Sami Zayn is bigger than Daniel Bryan, CM Punk or The Miz, who have all held the big belt recently.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ricochet, Adam Cole & Young Bucks, please.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

the frenchise said:


> Ricochet has to be in the WWE. With Devitt, Neville, Zayn, Kenta, Kalisto and Ricochet, wwe needs too unify the US and IC titles and creat a new Cruiserweight title.


Fuckin right!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The indy scene can't flourish like it once did with NXT and the Performance Center in existence.

I doubt we'll ever see an indy organization with a stacked talent roster again. Sure they'll each have 1 or 2 stand-outs but all the real cream of the crop indy talent will keep ending up on NXT by way of the Performance Center.

NXT basically crowned itself king of the indy scene.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

Boliever said:


> Brisco's will never get in due to the shit Jay has said.
> 
> I'm hoping they get Mia Yim, Athena, and Jessicka Havok given everybody else has focused on men.


Havoks in tna as havok


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just fire most of the roster and replace them with indie wrestlers

You can name nearly anyone on the roster and there is a counterpart on the indies infinitely more talented.


----------



## Boliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Dpc292 said:


> Havoks in tna as havok


Talk about a bad time to jump on that strip. Still, Yim and Athena are by far the best women wrestlers in the US now.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

NXT is already full of " top indy stars " give me something else please


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

Uhaa Nation, Ricochet, Young Bucks, Adam Cole, Briscoes

And here's a thought: BAD FUCKING INFLUENCE

Women: Athena, Cheerleader Melissa (I doubt it though), The Canadian NINJAS


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> The Canadian NINJAS


please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please 

Also surprised not many people here said O'Reilly, though also not surprised because of his health issues.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

paqman said:


> WWE will NEVER have a legit CW division with Vince still at the helm. The CW champ will just be fodder to a monster heel trying to prove his dominance by killing the small guy. The division will not have breathing room to be viable with the people booking this shit.


They can't really have cruiserweight division now. The average WWE superstar is a lot smaller than what they used to be and it would be tough to distinguish a CW from a non-CW.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

What the hell is the point of the performance center if they're just going to sign everyone from ROH, PWG and NJPW? Zayn and Neville aren't one bit better than the day they signed and KENTA, Steen and Devitt are all too old to improve much, meanwhile the young guys with star potential aren't being focused on.

Does HHH even have a vision here or are they just signing guys so other companies can't have them?


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Can't see Ricochet and Cole getting another tryout so soon. Ricochet was at the tryout before the Steen one, so there's no way he'll be on this one. Cole was on the one that Sami was on...so maybe a year ago? + he's signed to ROH I believe.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

fiddlecastro said:


> please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please
> 
> Also surprised not many people here said O'Reilly, though also not surprised because of his health issues.


Also just re-signed with ROH and yeah fuck diabetes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BornBad said:


> NXT is already full of " top indy stars " give me something else please


so you want talentless hacks like Reings who can't work and is terrible on the mic, and can't go more than 5 mins in a match without blowing up.
Or another loser like Adam Rose who is just awful. Or I know why not another Big E, who is a huge guy that is a huge flop.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

I would love to see Silas Young come in with his gimmick intact. Not many characters like him in the WWE, and he could be a welcome change to the chicken-shit, mid-card heels that we currently have. Other than that, if they could find a way to get Kenny Omega to come back to the WWE, that would be amazing. Ricochet being passed over at his last try-out is one of the biggest mistakes the WWE has made this year - he has improved remarkably in recent years and is one of the best all-around wrestlers in the world.

As is always the case with this, I'm sure Mike Bennett is going to be rumored to have an invite.



The True Believer said:


> Brian Cage. Please let one of them be Brian Cage.


There's not a chance they even approach him. This is a guy that they signed, and when he failed a drug test, he made a press release saying that the substance in his system had a long life and that he was clean. Regardless, he's certainly not clean now.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What the hell is the point of the performance center if they're just going to sign everyone from ROH, PWG and NJPW? *Zayn and Neville aren't one bit better than the day they signed* and KENTA, Steen and Devitt are all too old to improve much, meanwhile the young guys with star potential aren't being focused on.
> 
> Does HHH even have a vision here or are they just signing guys so other companies can't have them?


fpalm How can you even say that? Have you seen Pac and Generico's indy work?


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

mistaroo said:


> I would love to see Silas Young come in with his gimmick intact. Not many characters like him in the WWE, and he could be a welcome change to the chicken-shit, mid-card heels that we currently have. Other than that, if they could find a way to get Kenny Omega to come back to the WWE, that would be amazing. Ricochet being passed over at his last try-out is one of the biggest mistakes the WWE has made this year - he has improved remarkably in recent years and is one of the best all-around wrestlers in the world.
> 
> As is always the case with this, I'm sure Mike Bennett is going to be rumored to have an invite.
> 
> ...


God he looks ugly.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol They are just signing all the top indy guys so TNA and JJ can't have them.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

Dpc292 said:


> God he looks ugly.


Yup. He's gone full-bodybuilder. Compare him to how he looked when he was in FCW (as Kris Logan). There's no question he's juiced to the gills.


----------



## ozzyanson (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm really struggling to think of anyone left. If they are letting guys like Oliver Grey go, where do they think they are going to find anyone with that potential. There can only be two explanations for what WWE is doing here: 
(1) Hoovering up anyone who might be useful for TNA for Global Force, 
(2) HHH is building his own empire to show he can run the second biggest promotion in the world (NXT). Then when Vince finally retires, HHH is the even more automatic choice for the top job.

It's not going to be good for NXT. Even now there are totally weird storylines just to try and get more people in shows (Kalisto and Blake tag team??, Mojo/Bull defeating Mechanics??)

They already have Kenta, Devitt, Steen, Zayn, Neville, maybe Breeze, The Ascension, Charlotte, Bayley all ready or near ready to make a main roster move and they are going to take a long time to move. Guys at teh bottom will be there forever.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> so you want talentless hacks like Reings who can't work and is terrible on the mic, and can't go more than 5 mins in a match without blowing up.
> Or another loser like Adam Rose who is just awful. Or I know why not another Big E, who is a huge guy that is a huge flop.


To be fair with Reigns, he is improving. Although he improves more slow than a legless turtle.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Rocky Romero. 
Ricochet.
Jimmy Jacobs
Redragon
Trevor Lee
Ricky Reyes
Matt Morgan 
Young Bucks



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

BornBad said:


> NXT is already full of " top indy stars " give me something else please


Like who? 

Genuinely interested in what you want to see instead of guys who have wored the indys? I don't understand that really. Indy stars are the territory stars of the past, just on a more grander easier-accessible scale now. What else is there? People who haven't wrestled before, who are athletes/actors/models? I genuinely can't see what else you would like to see. 



mistaroo said:


> Yup. He's gone full-bodybuilder. Compare him to how he looked when he was in FCW (as Kris Logan). There's no question he's juiced to the gills.


Holy Christ. I've never seen that before. My Brian Cage knowledge, as a fan, is all from the last 2 years or so. He's doubled in size, that's wild. Genuinely amazing, and not in a good way. I like the guy, I'm a fan of him and he actually seems like a good dude, but that's just unreal; I'd be just expecting him to end up injuring himself if he gets any bigger. 



Boliever said:


> Brisco's will never get in due to the shit Jay has said.


I hear this argument a lot, but I counter it with the reason that I don't think WWE would ever have really been interested in Dem Boys. I don't think so anyway. I know there was apparent interest at one point but they were both pushing 30 when Jay made those comments on Twitter, and I believe that if WWE wanted them they already would have.

There's a list of people I would love to see given a chance, but over everyone I'd love:

Bucks
Adam Cole
Chuck Taylor
Gargano
Ricochet

all get their shot.

I wonder though, isn't it true that they never signed Drake Younger because they aren't interested in guys his size at the moment? I know he's a ref, but they weren't looking for cruiserweight size guys at that time. I wouldn't consider Devitt a Cruiserweight, and although KENTA isn't huge I wouldn't class him as one either. I wonder if that policy still stands?

I believe if they put size aside and look at people who can really do something for them, then I honestly think those 6 I mentioned could get signed. Adam Cole and Ricochet, and the younger Buck, are all about 25 so they could theoretically have 3 or so more years on the Indys before WWE signed them, but if it's true that they aren't looking for guys over 30, which I've heard a couple of times, be interested to see who attends this one.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I hear this argument a lot, but I counter it with the reason that I don't think WWE would ever have really been interested in Dem Boys. I don't think so anyway. I know there was apparent interest at one point but they were both pushing 30 when Jay made those comments on Twitter, and I believe that if WWE wanted them they already would have.


Thats a tired argument against the reason they never signed the Briscoes. The guy apologized for what he said and even make a donation to a supporter group, what more can you ask? His head on a spike? BTW, i agree with you. If the WWE ever have really been interested in signing them, they would've had by now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cage is pretty open about what he takes and that's he no longer natural. With the level of competing that he does now with bodybuilding, there's basically no way that he could be.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Chuck Taylor would be amazing. I'd love to see Cheerleader Melissa and Ayako Hamada.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

december_blue said:


> Cage is pretty open about what he takes and that's he no longer natural. With the level of competing that he does now with bodybuilding, there's basically no way that he could be.


I knew he couldn't be legit, but to go from the level he was at most 5 years ago (Could even be less, just going from that video) to what he is now is Insane. Bodybuilding is brutal. I've watched Bigger, Stronger, Faster and I don't really have any opinion on steroids, but that much increase in body mass just surely couldn't be good for the organs. He looks like he as legitimately doubled in size, but in truth has probably added 100 lbs or so. Just, wild. He looks a foot taller now as well so I'd expect lifts, but to see someone look like that to what he looks like now has legitimately amazed me. 



DemBoy said:


> Thats a tired argument against the reason they never signed the Briscoes. The guy apologized for what he said and even make a donation to a supporter group, what more can you ask? His head on a spike? BTW, i agree with you. If the WWE ever have really been interested in signing them, they would've had by now.


As much as apologies do not make things right, at least he apologised. I don't agree with him in the slightest, but each to their own views. I respect that he was perhaps brought up a different way so I can't use it against him; I feel he is misinformed but that's his problem that it would seem like he would fix. I wouldn't personally chastise him for life for it, but I can see why WWE would. That said, as mentioned, I believe if WWE wanted the Briscoe's they would have years before.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Brain cage is garbage anyway. Fuck him. 

Ryback >>>>>>>>>>> cage.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> As much as apologies do not make things right, at least he apologised. I don't agree with him in the slightest, but each to their own views. I respect that he was perhaps brought up a different way so I can't use it against him; I feel he is misinformed but that's his problem that it would seem like he would fix. I wouldn't personally chastise him for life for it, but I can see why WWE would. That said, as mentioned, I believe if WWE wanted the Briscoe's they would have years before.


Of course not, but at least he admitted he committed a mistake and had the decency to apologize for it. I don't agree with him in the slightest either and i do believe its an idiotic thing to say in this day and age, but to chastise him for that its kinda dumb. Anyways, if WWE is ever interested in them or at least on the most talented brother i can see them giving them/him a chance to prove themselves. Can't see that happening anytime soon though.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish all the wrestlers who tryout good luck; personally (and I've said this for TNA as well) I'd love for them to scout out more under-the-radar independent/regional wrestlers. Admittedly I can't think of many off the top of my head right now (don't keep up with the indies like I used to) but to me that's actually a good thing as I can approach the talent with a fresh slate.

Timothy Thatcher is a guy that's really improved his look but his style isn't very fast paced or flashy. Hallowicked is another guy I've liked for a long time but he seems content to stay in CHIKARA.

As far as female standouts, obviously I would love for my favorite Mercedes Martinez to get her big break but I don't think she'll ever get signed to a major promotion as she doesn't have a very marketable look (I feel she's attractive but whatever) and she works hella stiff. Others like Cheerleader Melissa, Mia Yim, Cheery Bomb, Allysin Kay, Taylor Made, Kellie Skater, So Yum (Su Yung), Nicole Matthews, Veda Scott, Rain, Scarlett Bordeaux are all good options IMO. In general WWE doesn't really seem to actively scout female indie wrestlers like they do for males even though there are many attractive girls working the circuit.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Alex Shelly please even though he's a current tag champ at the moment so it's very unlikely.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Diezffects said:


> They need to sign Ricochet and get rid of Kofi Kingston for good. Another dead weight with no charisma or talent just like BIG E.


And road buddies with someone that WWE, even if temporarily angry right now, wants to eventually do business with again.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

chibinova said:


> Alex Shelly please even though he's a current tag champ at the moment so it's very unlikely.


Oh yeah, i wonder what happen with WWE's interest on him, they were reports back in '12 when he was a "free agent" that the WWE wanted to sign him. I hope the WWE still considers him as a potential signing.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

the frenchise said:


> Ricochet has to be in the WWE. With Devitt, Neville, Zayn, Kenta, Kalisto and Ricochet, wwe needs too unify the US and IC titles and creat a new Cruiserweight title.


I just jizzed in my pants thinking of this.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Hopefully AR Fox.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JohnCooley said:


> Hopefully AR Fox.


Seeing as he's done hardcore porn, I can't see that happening regardless of how talented he is.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

december_blue said:


> Seeing as he's done hardcore porn, I can't see that happening regardless of how talented he is.


Ehhh, I don't think this would be an issue. Not one that couldn't be gotten passed anyway. Between the Orton pictures and the majority of their divas doing some form of adult modelling, I don't think WWE would really care about this. Not anymore. I know it was softcore but Candice Michelle did porn too, and so did Mickie James. There are naked pictures of I'd say at least 70% of their divas online. 

I'm not disputing it, but was that proved? I remember the rumours but never read Fox saying it was true. Seems like something you would want to deny if it's not true. I know he isn't homosexual either and has a girlfriend, so gay porn never made sense but I suppose he needed the money if it's true.

Still, though, hiring Candice and Mickie post porn and using it as a reason to not hire a dude would be pretty shit.

Although, as talented as I think AR Fox is I don't think he is really what WWE would be looking for.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Seeing as he's done hardcore porn, I can't see that happening regardless of how talented he is.


Sign him up and give him a modernised Val Venis gimmick! I say go with it, he could pull it off!


----------



## The Smark One (Jan 27, 2013)

Young Bucks at any cost please.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Super Sonic said:


> And road buddies with someone that WWE, even if temporarily angry right now, wants to eventually do business with again.


Who are you talking about here?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Ehhh, I don't think this would be an issue. Not one that couldn't be gotten passed anyway. Between the Orton pictures and the majority of their divas doing some form of adult modelling, I don't think WWE would really care about this. Not anymore. I know it was softcore but Candice Michelle did porn too, and so did Mickie James. There are naked pictures of I'd say at least 70% of their divas online.
> 
> I'm not disputing it, but was that proved? I remember the rumours but never read Fox saying it was true. Seems like something you would want to deny if it's not true. I know he isn't homosexual either and has a girlfriend, so gay porn never made sense but I suppose he needed the money if it's true.
> 
> ...


I agree with this guy. It would pretty hypocrite not to sign him because he did gay porn. Although seeing WWE's track record with black wrestlers i say he is better off without signing.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Seeing as he's done hardcore porn, I can't see that happening regardless of how talented he is.


:mark: Has he really? Whats the link, I wanna watch.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> :mark: Has he really? Whats the link, I wanna watch.


Just google it dude, although its gay porn so if you're into that stuff, enjoy.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow. Wasn't expecting that


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

If you wanna hear what the video is about, check this video.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

That shit sick.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

Boliever said:


> Brisco's will never get in due to the shit Jay has said.
> 
> I'm hoping they get Mia Yim, Athena, and Jessicka Havok given everybody else has focused on men.


The fact Athena is not signed yet is criminal. 

She has a booty better than Naomi and can wrestle better too.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Chuck Taylor pls.


_
I agree I'd love to see Chuck in the WWE , I don't know what they would do with him. But still it be cool to see him in the WWE!_


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

ROHFan19 said:


> Also just re-signed with ROH and yeah fuck diabetes


He's just killin' it right now, imo he's one of the best/most exciting wrestlers in the world at the moment. Contracts/diabetes aside i would love to see him in NXT.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

WWE don't hire females who have done nude any more, so not hiring a guy is the same thing now.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

BehindYou said:


> WWE don't hire females who have done nude any more, so not hiring a guy is the same thing now.


Brandi Rhodes and Lana would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

And both Ambrose and Rollins did that homoerotic wrestling stuff thingy iirc.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> And both Ambrose and Rollins did that homoerotic wrestling stuff thingy iirc.


WTF did they do?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fetish wrestling


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> Fetish wrestling


Shit, normal wrestling is considered homoerotic by some, but i didn't know that there was a fetish wrestling. Some things are better left unknown.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

Prince Nana please


we need more managers


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Prince Nana I would love just to see him rebuild the Embassy in WWE instead of ROH.
RD Evans to reprise his role as the Embassy's legal council

For Wrestlers:
Young Bucks
Ricochet
Johnny Gargano
Zack Sabre Jr
Noam Dar
Chuck Taylor
Christian Rose
Adam Cole

A cruiserweight belt would be great because you don't need storylines and feuds to make the belt worth something. If they treat it like the x-division title from years ago with no weight limits and it doesn't matter your positioned on the roster then it'll be awesome! Imagine as the opener to PPV being a 6 way mayhem match for the cruiserweight title. Ricochet vs Adrian Neville vs Kalistro vs Prince Devitt vs Kenta vs Sammi Zayne.


----------



## malek (Feb 14, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> Oh yeah, i wonder what happen with WWE's interest on him, they were reports back in '12 when he was a "free agent" that the WWE wanted to sign him. I hope the WWE still considers him as a potential signing.


Wasn't it reported that he wanted to remain "Alex Shelley", and didn't want to spend any time in developments ?! Anyway, he is a HUGE fan of NJPW, and looks extremely happy working for them.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

Creative name said:


> Prince Nana I would love just to see him rebuild the Embassy in WWE instead of ROH.
> RD Evans to reprise his role as the Embassy's legal council
> 
> For Wrestlers:
> ...


Dude, if they brought back that belt, it would ruin the chances for those guys to become main eventers and become wwe champion, the only people that should hold that belt are people like Tyson kidd Justin Gabriel dolph Ziggler Adam rose unless he turns back into Leo kruger all three members of Los matadores hornswoggle Kofi Kingston even if he becomes a heel one day hunicara and Xavier woods.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Dpc292 said:


> Dude, if they brought back that belt, it would ruin the chances for those guys to become main eventers and become wwe champion, the only people that should hold that belt are people like Tyson kidd Justin Gabriel dolph Ziggler Adam rose unless he turns back into Leo kruger all three members of Los matadores hornswoggle Kofi Kingston even if he becomes a heel one day hunicara and Xavier woods.


If you notice I also said it wouldn't matter where you were positioned on the roster. As long as you can wrestle like a cruiserweight so Seth Rollins or Daniel Bryan would also work for more excitement. For the mid card and below guys it could only elevate them. And if you think Daniel Bryan or Seth Rollins going for the cruiserweight would hurt them then look at HHH, HBK, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho and Eddie Guerrero. All were former European champs and all became WWE champs.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

Creative name said:


> If you notice I also said it wouldn't matter where you were positioned on the roster. As long as you can wrestle like a cruiserweight so Seth Rollins or Daniel Bryan would also work for more excitement. For the mid card and below guys it could only elevate them. And if you think Daniel Bryan or Seth Rollins going for the cruiserweight would hurt them then look at HHH, HBK, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho and Eddie Guerrero. All were former European champs and all became WWE champs.


Yes but did they go back to try to win that minor title after reaching the wwe title win?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> Prince Nana please
> 
> 
> we need more managers


Haven't bothered watching much of his from ROH but I did not like what I saw. He is also one of the worst commentators in the world.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> Prince Nana please
> 
> 
> we need more managers


I'm betting Willie Mack is being brought in as a mouthpiece/manager.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> And both Ambrose and Rollins did that homoerotic wrestling stuff thingy iirc.





DemBoy said:


> WTF did they do?





AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> Fetish wrestling


At first, I thought it was funny because you were joking as in "and I heard Rollins and Ambrose used to do that homoerotic wrestling stuff," as in describing actual wrestling as that, and then I see the gif and now I don't know what to think.

Of all the legal taboos within WWE, I would think doing gay porn is up there at the top no question, but I can't see that as the sole reason WWE wouldn't hire AR Fox. It would never be "We want him so bad but we just can't", which is possibly the name of the porno he did as well, but seriously if WWE were ever in a situation where they wanted AR Fox they would get him, if they wanted him so much his past wouldn't matter, it would never be the key factor.

This is also the longest discussion I've ever been involved with regarding gay porn.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

malek said:


> Wasn't it reported that he wanted to remain "Alex Shelley", and didn't want to spend any time in developments ?! Anyway, he is a HUGE fan of NJPW, and looks extremely happy working for them.


From what i read he wanted to still have his Alex Shelley name and to stay a little time on development, which was FCW at the time so i guess now he would reconsider that if they offer him something. Anyways, yeah he seems happy on NJPW, but Devitt was happy there too so i wouldn't ruled out a move if the opportunity presents again for Shelley



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> At first, I thought it was funny because you were joking as in "and I heard Rollins and Ambrose used to do that homoerotic wrestling stuff," as in describing actual wrestling as that, and then I see the gif and now I don't know what to think.
> 
> Of all the legal taboos within WWE, I would think doing gay porn is up there at the top no question, but I can't see that as the sole reason WWE wouldn't hire AR Fox. It would never be "We want him so bad but we just can't", which is possibly the name of the porno he did as well, but seriously if WWE were ever in a situation where they wanted AR Fox they would get him, if they wanted him so much his past wouldn't matter, it would never be the key factor.
> 
> This is also the longest discussion I've ever been involved with regarding gay porn.


For a wrestling hater, hearing that an indy guy was involved with gay porn would be like a field trip.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Ricochet please WWE. K thx.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

DemBoy said:


> From what i read he wanted to still have his Alex Shelley name and to stay a little time on development, which was FCW at the time so i guess now he would reconsider that if they offer him something. Anyways, yeah he seems happy on NJPW, but Devitt was happy there too so i wouldn't ruled out a move if the opportunity presents again for Shelley
> 
> 
> 
> For a wrestling hater, hearing that an indy guy was involved with gay porn would be like a field trip.


I don't think haters really need anymore reasons. It's "haha, he did gay porn!!!" replied with "yes, he did." Then what else? If they want to hate, they hate.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The fetish wrestling stuff is a weird one because they've hired a ton of guys that have done that sort of work. Heck, there's a ton of guys in ROH and TNA that have done that stuff too. Evan Bourne, Davey Richards, The Young Bucks, Johnny Yuma, Kyle O'Reilly, Kazarian, etc. Though, I think actually doing hardcore porn (penetration and all that) would be a step too far.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

It kinda is, that shit is something a girl model would say, "I needed the money so bad, so i fucked a guy on camera" and its a little bit more common to hear that than to hear that a wrestler fucked a guy on camera. 

Anyways, lets continue to talk about the topic. So Alex Shelley is off the market or could WWE offer him something and wait till his contract ends to sign him? If he's invited to the tryouts of course.


----------



## Brad` (Apr 2, 2012)

Didn't WWE turn down Ricochet about 6 months ago?


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Surprised no one mentioned Joey Ryan. That guy has been working matches for them for nearly 10 years. It's time he finally got signed. Besides, he doesn't have much time left at his age, so that's an opportunity he could make the best of.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Lance Hoyt said:


> Surprised no one mentioned Joey Ryan. That guy has been working matches for them for nearly 10 years. It's time he finally got signed. Besides, he doesn't have much time left at his age, so that's an opportunity he could make the best of.


Didn't he piss off a lot of people due to his comments after his tryout last year??


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lance Hoyt said:


> Surprised no one mentioned Joey Ryan. That guy has been working matches for them for nearly 10 years. It's time he finally got signed. Besides, he doesn't have much time left at his age, so that's an opportunity he could make the best of.


Yeah, he was pretty vocal about not being picked up after his most recent tryout and feeling like it was bullshit, etc.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I wish Nakamura would sign. He's been stuck in the midcard for NJPW forever. He deserves better and is really tall for a Japanese wrestler. Not to mention I'd love to see him in person.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Do they need The Young Bucks when they already have The Usos as the team that does 49083.20921266 superkicks a match?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

TempestH said:


> Do they need The Young Bucks when they already have The Usos as the team that does 49083.20921266 superkicks a match?


It's not like the Bucks are a thousand times better than the Usos or anything like that.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DragonSleeper said:


> I wish Nakamura would sign. He's been stuck in the midcard for NJPW forever. He deserves better and is really tall for a Japanese wrestler. Not to mention I'd love to see him in person.


He main evented Wrestle Kingdom 7 months ago dude.

If WWE signs anyone from New Japan it'd likely be Tanahashi, but I can't see a top New Japan guy wanting to go to WWE for any reason


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> He main evented Wrestle Kingdom 7 months ago dude.
> 
> If WWE signs anyone from New Japan it'd likely be Tanahashi, but I can't see a top New Japan guy wanting to go to WWE for any reason


I don't think any japanese wrestler should sign with WWE. They either end up in low card/mid card hell or jobbing to new guys eventually.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

almostfamous said:


> Ricochet please WWE. K thx.


he already had a tryout, WWE said no cause they had more than their quota of high flyers


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd be very surprised to see WWE hire more than one Japanese wrestler concurrently. The last "successful" Japanese wrestler in WWE was Tajiri, having won Tag Titles twice (w/ Regal and Eddie Guerrero) and Light-Heavyweight and Cruiserweight Championships. He also won WCW Tag and Cruiserweight titles during the Invasion period.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

BornBad said:


> he already had a tryout, WWE said no cause they had more than their quota of high flyers


Do they not watch videos of the wrestlers they invite to tryout?! 
Or, when they send scouts to PWG, does the scout not take notes such as "high-flyer"? I can't fpalm


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Do they not watch videos of the wrestlers they invite to tryout?!
> Or, when they send scouts to PWG, does the scout not take notes such as "high-flyer"? I can't fpalm


lol no...

_]According to The Wrestling Observer, top Indy star Ricochet was not offered a WWE deal following a recent tryout at the Performance Center. Despite his ring work reportedly being excellent, a source in developmental noted Richochet was a victim of timing and circumstance.

Apparently when Ricochet came in for the tryout, younger wrestlers in developmental reacted to him like he was a big deal,*but to WWE, he's just a guy who they don't know. Because officials knew little of Ricochet, and he received the reaction he did, that was strike one. NXT producer/agent Jamie Noble then outright told officials Ricochet is something special, but apparently Noble's vote of confidence did little to help Ricochet.*

In the end, while Ricochet received high marks from those who judge talents at the tryouts, the decision was NXT already had too many guys of Ricochet's size in developmental and they had more than their quota of high flyers, so Ricochet was not offered a deal.

May 31, 2014_

Cole had a tryout last year too he said " it went great " but he's under contract to Ring of Honor, he can't have a discussion about the hiring process but i guess he's in touch with some guys like Joey Mercury


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

BornBad said:


> he already had a tryout, WWE said no cause they had more than their quota of high flyers


That's true, but I feel like the dude gets better every match. And plus, having their "quota" of high flyers does make a lot of sense to me. Rey Mysterio and Jeff Hardy made WWE buckets of money. Kids love high flyers.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> That's true, but I feel like the dude gets better every match. And plus, having their "quota" of high flyers does make a lot of sense to me. Rey Mysterio and Jeff Hardy made WWE buckets of money. Kids love high flyers.


They probably think that all of the small guys (below 6 ft) are high flyers.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> Shit, normal wrestling is considered homoerotic by some, but i didn't know that there was a fetish wrestling. Some things are better left unknown.


I know a lot of female wrestlers used to do this fetish stuff on the side or before they hit big(Velvet Sky,Tracy Brooks, Paige to name a few), but I did not know the guys did it as well. This is new to me.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

Snapdragon said:


> He main evented Wrestle Kingdom 7 months ago dude.
> 
> If WWE signs anyone from New Japan it'd likely be Tanahashi, but I can't see a top New Japan guy wanting to go to WWE for any reason


Oh no they would not my friend, tanahashi is the same age as John cena, only a month older I believe. Wwe wouldn't even give tanahashi a glance. I mean he's good and all, but he's way over the age that the wwe would even give hiroshi tanahashi a consideration. The only person that the wwe would even look at to sign is kazuchika okada, they even tried to sign him last year I believe.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

BornBad said:


> lol no...
> 
> _]According to The Wrestling Observer, top Indy star Ricochet was not offered a WWE deal following a recent tryout at the Performance Center. Despite his ring work reportedly being excellent, a source in developmental noted Richochet was a victim of timing and circumstance.
> 
> ...


I remember reading this when it came out, I hope it's not true that they would consider it "strike one" that they hadn't heard of him but everyone else thinks he's a big deal - like seriously WTF kind of backwards ass shit is that? If I hear a bunch of my friends are excited for some band to come to town but I don't know them, my natural reaction is "oh wow I should check these guys out they must be cool!" Not "Oh I've never heard of them so they must suck." Its just especially shitty to hear that because the attitude of "I didn't make him from scratch so he must suck" ruined so many WWE careers for ex WCW guys and it kinda seemed like they were over that from the way they haven't been shy about signing top independent guys since Punk and DBry took off - but I guess not totally.

I get if they think they have enough "high flyers" or whatever, obviously Ricochet is a class above almost everyone but then again if there is anyone who is as good or better at spectacular moves its Adrian Neville and they already have him, so I guess I could forgive them for thinking "what does Ricochet give us that Neville doesn't" though once again I think it would be just as logical to say "Neville is awesome for us so lets pick up someone else who is equally awesome." Plus I've never heard Ricochet do a promo but he's from US so that gives him a leg up already.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Dpc292 said:


> Oh no they would not my friend, tanahashi is the same age as John cena, only a month older I believe. Wwe wouldn't even give tanahashi a glance. I mean he's good and all, but he's way over the age that the wwe would even give hiroshi tanahashi a consideration. The only person that the wwe would even look at to sign is kazuchika okada, they even tried to sign him last year I believe.


Tanahashi, Nakamura and Rainmaker are too huge in Japan to sign with a fucking developmental deal.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

BornBad said:


> Tanahashi, Nakamura and Rainmaker are too huge in Japan to sign with a fucking developmental deal.


Well, Devitt was huge in Japan too.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

DemBoy said:


> Well, Devitt was huge in Japan too.


Huge but not a big fish.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

BornBad said:


> Huge but not a big fish.


I don't know what you mean by that, he was a big draw in Japan and the most successful "gaijin" there.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Olympic Wrestler/indy wrestler Jeffrey Cobb is the first name to be say be part of this tryout


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

americanoutlaw said:


> Olympic Wrestler/indy wrestler Jeffrey Cobb is the first name to be say be part of this tryout


He's 32, I've just read, and though he doesn't mean anything to me as I've never heard of him, his age makes me hope that they aren't just looking for guys under 30 this time. Potentially gives chances to a few more I would like to see given the chance. 



If true, and who's the say Meltzer is correct, but add me to the list amazed that they don't seem to know some wrestlers who have their tryout there.

These aren't open tryouts, somebody scouted everyone to attend. It blows my mind when someone like Ricochet can attend and it goes against him that, possibly, Hugh Morrus hasn't heard of him, or whoever. There is hours of footage of guys like him available online for free even, to say they don't know someone is just unprofessional in my opinion; it's judging a worker on what you see at that moment. 

I know not everyone can get signed but it going against him that they don't know who he is, an actual 'strike one', amazes me. He's being punished for them not researching properly. Only wrestling will you be punished for someone not knowing who you are despite being personally invited to a tryout for them.

That said, if that is even true. On the contrary, I've read that being a big deal on the Independents can go against you, too, so they must know those who suffer for that. So who knows. I just hope that isn't true.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd like to see Timothy Thatcher get a look.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

WWE already approached Oakada and said something along the lines of "Your a big fish in a small pond" to which Okada got offended and told them he would make the pond an ocean then had a press conference politely telling WWE to go fuck themselves.

"...I have heard people say that if I stay in Japan that I will be a big fish in a small pond, but I do not agree. If people think Japan is a small pond, then I will rebuild the pond with my own hands and make it as large as the Pacific Ocean.”

Im trying to find the press video but NJPW is really stingy about their content on the internet


----------



## ZKortes (Aug 23, 2014)

With all this talent, there DEFINITELY needs to be a Cruiserweight Title.. I'm hoping for.. Mike Bennett, Uha Nation, The Young Bucks and Brian Cage


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

ZKortes said:


> With all this talent, there DEFINITELY needs to be a Cruiserweight Title.. I'm hoping for.. Mike Bennett, Uha Nation, The Young Bucks and Brian Cage


The cruiserweight title would ruin anyone's chance of becoming wwe world heavyweight champion.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Dpc292 said:


> The cruiserweight title would ruin anyone's chance of becoming wwe world heavyweight champion.


Not really, but casuals would think that its just another unimportant title ala USA or IC. A cruiserweight title or a light heavyweight one might have worked back in the day, but in todays product you're nothing but filler if you're not competing for the WWEHC.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Dpc292 said:


> The cruiserweight title would ruin anyone's chance of becoming wwe world heavyweight champion.


Firstly, it wouldn't. Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero, Christian and Jeff Hardy all held a version of the title of this apparent weight limit and all succeeded in becoming credible world champions. 

Secondly, you would want to sacrifice potential greatness because it may stunt, potentially, 6 out of 1000's chance of being world champion? To coincide with my first point of some managing to break out from the pack and win the big one, many don't due to their size. Would you be willing to go back to 1995 and say you don't want a WCW Cruiserweight Division because it would apparently ruin anyone's chance of becoming a world champion? 

WWE has an almost non-existent midcard. Something like a Cruiserweight Title could fill 20 minutes of Raw easy and add much, much more to the show than we're already getting. It would give at least 5 guys something to do right off the bat. You could have a Battle Royal of superstars under 215lbs; Justin Gabriel, Sin Cara, Tyson Kidd, Kofi Kingston, Heath Slater, Zack Ryder, Xavier Woods, Cody Rhodes, The Miz, Jey Uso, Jimmy Uso, Fernando, Diego, Dolph Ziggler off the main roster, or at least of workers the fans know who don't follow NXT, and you have the genesis of something different.

It would give the chance for those never given the chance to shine. It could create new characters and develop others. Streamline the 15 or so I mentioned and you could have a solid division to build from. 

Hell, if you wanted to, you could even have HHH create it for Seth Rollins and have him, HHH, the announcers and the other workers get over how important it is and you have an instant new title. 

Take boxing for instance: Their titles, a cruiserweight is potentially equal with the rest - It isn't "This guys small so put him here," it's the Best of their weight limit in the world. That's a big deal. You and others look at the Cruiserweight Title like it would be just something for small guys to pass around, but done correctly it would give those smaller workers something to do, and would also done right and treated with prestige, could instantly become a bigger deal than other titles and become 'The best in their weight class' rather than something for them to do.

If they were to create a Cruiserweight division, which always surprises me they have never at least given it a chance, they can do a lot worse than guys like Ricochet, Rich Swann and others from the Indies.


EDIT: To further get over my point of boxing being a potential guideline, perhaps the most famous boxer in the world is probably 70 lbs lighter than The Miz's kayfabe weight, and he is treated like the biggest deal. You don't have to have a belt created for the smaller workers, you could possibly create a belt to better define a weight class and showcase the best in the world from that, and in doing so give potential to those who break away from the pack. 

As well, why is not being the world champion a bad thing? There is a place for 20 World champions over 10 years, I'd say, what is the rest to do? Why not give more workers the chance to shine.


----------



## ZKortes (Aug 23, 2014)

So that's that!


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

I seen report that Tyson Dux maybe part of this tryout


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

There are a thousand reasons not to create any more titles and it has been proven time and time again that having weight classes doesn't work in WWE anymore.

Don't you guys think WWE has more than enough talent as it is? They need to use the talent they have better, not bring in more useless guys like Okada. If Cesaro is jobbing on every show what chance does a guy like Okada have? It would make zero sense for him to go from top guy in NJPW to WWE jobber or to get stuck in midcard hell. And lets be honest, does Okada really have anything to offer to WWE? I don't think there's currently anybody on the indie scene or in other promotions who could be special in WWE. The only guy who comes to mind is Cassandro but WWE would never take him.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> There are a thousand reasons not to create any more titles and it has been proven time and time again that having weight classes doesn't work in WWE anymore.
> 
> Don't you guys think WWE has more than enough talent as it is? They need to use the talent they have better, not bring in more useless guys like Okada. If Cesaro is jobbing on every show what chance does a guy like Okada have? It would make zero sense for him to go from top guy in NJPW to WWE jobber or to get stuck in midcard hell. And lets be honest, does Okada really have anything to offer to WWE? I don't think there's currently anybody on the indie scene or in other promotions who could be special in WWE. The only guy who comes to mind is Cassandro but WWE would never take him.


Given WWE had interest in Okada last year, yes, I think he does have something to offer WWE.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Given WWE had interest in Okada last year, yes, I think he does have something to offer WWE.


So you think he has something to offer WWE because they had interest in him last year? I don't understand that logic.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> So you think he has something to offer WWE because they had interest in him last year? I don't understand that logic.


Uh, yes? That's kind of how it works. WWE has interest in a performer because they think he has something to offer them.
Just looking at him, he clearly does have plenty to offer.


----------



## kidzombie (Jan 3, 2012)

Brian Cage will not be brought back. He was under contract twice. NorCal's Jeff Cobb has been confirmed for the Sept 6th tryout.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Uh, yes? That's kind of how it works. WWE has interest in a performer because they think he has something to offer them.
> Just looking at him, he clearly does have plenty to offer.


I'm asking you what you think he has to offer. I've seen a couple of his matches from G-1 and I don't think he could be successful in WWE. He obviously wouldn't be able to cut promos, he's japanese and he's not huge so what exactly is WWE seeing in him?

Let's compare him to Cesaro who's been stuck in midcard hell for 90% of his career so far:

Promos: Cesaro - Okada would need to learn to speak english first and even if he did he would still have an accent and wouldn't be comfortable speaking it, certainly not to the point where he could captivate a live audience. Cesaro can't cut a promo to save his life but at least he knows how to speak good english and is good or decent at other languages which is a big plus.

Physical appearance: Cesaro - Cesaro is an amazing athlete and also looks like one. Great body, nice size, manly appearance, good looking guy. Okada is tall but his body is lean and he looks boyish. He's obviously japanese which to WWE is a big flaw since he can't appeal to the mainstream american audience.

Ring work: Cesaro - I know a lot of people would say Okada is one of the best in the world, and he may be, but if Cesaro was in NJPW minds would be blown. If he's this good in WWE imagine him working without limitations in that physical style. Advantage Cesaro once again.

Charisma: Cesaro - Cesaro looks like an unbeatable beast under the right situation. On NXT he looked like a super destroyer and when he's confident he has a natural awesome presence about him. Okada's charisma is very hard to translate for western audiences. So even though Cesaro is lacking in this department, at his best he's still much more impressive than most of the roster.

So if Cesaro is superior to Okada in every way and he's still stuck doing nothing most of the time, Okada's chances to succeed are very limited. Not to mention that even if Okada managed to somehow get over in WWE, even with all the obstacles that everybody who's not Vince's hand picked guy has to overcome, his ceiling is really not that high.

It would be better for WWE to start giving more attention to the guys already on the roster and stop signing guys just because they have some amount of hype and notoriety.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Firstly, it wouldn't. Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero, Christian and Jeff Hardy all held a version of the title of this apparent weight limit and all succeeded in becoming credible world champions.


None of the guys you mention were considered "credible [heavyweight] world champions" in the companies where they won their version of the cruiser title. In fact, that was a huge reason Eddie and Jericho left WCW in the first place. Christian is the closest you mention and the only light heavy title Jarrett won was in the now-defunct WCWA in the fecking _1980's_. So yeah, it's a glass ceiling, and has been for nearly every promotion that carries it - see NJPW, WCW, etc. Your fantasy booking would've squandered Bryan and Punk, and they'd competing for a belt no one gives a damn about instead of being the two hottest acts of the last decade in the ME.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I'm asking you what you think he has to offer. I've seen a couple of his matches from G-1 and I don't think he could be successful in WWE. He obviously wouldn't be able to cut promos, he's japanese and he's not huge so what exactly is WWE seeing in him?
> 
> Let's compare him to Cesaro who's been stuck in midcard hell for 90% of his career so far:
> 
> ...


...can we just punch you and get this over with? Would you guys be okay with me punching him?


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

kidzombie said:


> Brian Cage will not be brought back. He was under contract twice. NorCal's Jeff Cobb has been confirmed for the Sept 6th tryout.


Good. He' looks disgusting. And I'm talking about Brian cage everyone.


----------



## Rhawk (Jul 15, 2012)

Any well know Welsh Independent wrestlers... oh wait, there are none. :batista3


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

Rhawk said:


> Any well know Welsh Independent wrestlers... oh wait, there are none. :batista3


Well there was mason ryan.


----------



## Rhawk (Jul 15, 2012)

Dpc292 said:


> Well there was mason ryan.


I said well known welsh wrestlers.

Nah but seriously they got rid of him, he's just doing occassional shows on the independents now, so at least he hasn't given it up which is cool. There's Rob Terry... except not because he's 'The Freak' in TNA now. Anyone else... no one right now.

The closest hope we have for Wales right now is Nixon Newell, but she's only begun her journey, so it'll take awhile before people notice her as much.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I'm asking you what you think he has to offer. I've seen a couple of his matches from G-1 and I don't think he could be successful in WWE. He obviously wouldn't be able to cut promos, he's japanese and he's not huge so what exactly is WWE seeing in him?
> 
> Let's compare him to Cesaro who's been stuck in midcard hell for 90% of his career so far:
> 
> ...


Agreed with everything but Charisma. Okada has tonnes of charisma and a personality that translates well into Jap mainstream. That's why he is a big star. Cesaro is one bland motherfucker with little to no charisma. That's why he fails. I mean even someone like Sandow is charismatic, that's why he still manages to remain over despite being buried while Cesaro gets no reaction.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I'm asking you what you think he has to offer. I've seen a couple of his matches from G-1 and I don't think he could be successful in WWE. He obviously wouldn't be able to cut promos, he's japanese and he's not huge so what exactly is WWE seeing in him?
> 
> Let's compare him to Cesaro who's been stuck in midcard hell for 90% of his career so far:



Okada already speaks English, dude. He spent several years on an excursion in the US.
His appeal would be to drive Japanese interest, and with the Network still to launch there, a Japanese star is what's needed to sell it. Why do you think they signed Kenta?

This would be Okada's appeal:
- Young, only 26 years old, plenty of time to be moulded to a WWE style
- Experienced, despite his age he is a fine talent in-ring
- Great look, he's tall (6'3), eliminating the "short Japanese guy" problem completely, good looking and in top shape. 
- He's extremely athletic
- He already speaks English
- He's charismatic and feels like a star any time he appears

There is no point in comparing him to Cesaro, they are completely different people and the WWE goes by case-by-case basis, not a general sweep.
This is a moot point as he's under contract to NJPW for the forseeable future and built as their top star for years to come, but you asked why WWE showed interest in him, and that's why.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Okada already speaks English, dude. He spent several years on an excursion in the US.
> His appeal would be to drive Japanese interest, and with the Network still to launch there, a Japanese star is what's needed to sell it. Why do you think they signed Kenta?
> 
> This would be Okada's appeal:
> ...


- No, he doesn't speak english. There's no proof of that. Certainly not well enough to be able to cut promos.
- His charisma doesn't translate well to the WWE style and to western audiences.
- He may be tall but he doesn't look physically impressive or intimidating. 
- Good ring work doesn't matter. There are tons of great wrestlers out there and that doesn't make him special.

A japanese wrestler won't make japanese people subscribe to the network, at least long term. You subscribe to the network because you're a WWE fan, not because of a single person or a single match. WWE isn't even that big in japan, nor is NJPW or wrestling in general. Getting guys specifically to appeal to certain markets is a flawed concept. As Triple H says, when WWE goes to France or India or the UK, John Cena is still the biggest superstar on the roster. Most swiss people still don't know who the hell Cesaro is. And the reason I compared him to Cesaro is to illustrate my point that WWE already has plenty of talented guys on the roster with star potential and the most important thing WWE needs to do is learn how to use the guys they already have in the most effective and proper way. That is the real issue here. Getting every talented guy in the world to NXT is useless if they don't know how to use them properly. At the end of the day good booking is still way more effective in getting guys over than just pure talent (even though if you're really really good you can overcome bad booking but that's a discussion for another thread).


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

JustJoel said:


> None of the guys you mention were considered "credible [heavyweight] world champions" in the companies where they won their version of the cruiser title. In fact, that was a huge reason Eddie and Jericho left WCW in the first place. Christian is the closest you mention and the only light heavy title Jarrett won was in the now-defunct WCWA in the fecking _1980's_. So yeah, it's a glass ceiling, and has been for nearly every promotion that carries it - see NJPW, WCW, etc. Your fantasy booking would've squandered Bryan and Punk, and they'd competing for a belt no one gives a damn about instead of being the two hottest acts of the last decade in the ME.


Wow, did you try and make fun of me by mentioning Jeff Jarrett winning a title in the 1980s (with extra italics) to show how stupid I was?? 

I really feel stupid for that and appreciate you reminding me it was 30 years ago or so but I just have 1 question if I may... Where did I mention Jeff Jarrett?

I genuinely feel that Eddie, Jericho and, albeit with a shudder, Benoit were credible world champions in WWE. Why not? I don't suggest a Cruiserweight title to stunt potential growth, I was responding to the comment that it would nullify the chance of anyone becoming world champion, which I used those examples for my point that I don't believe it would for the right people; cream rises to the top.

I then went on to mention Sin Cara, Xavier Woods, Heath Slater etc as potential for a cruiserweight title just to give them something to do and add something to the middle hour of Raw. I didn't say Punk/Bryan, I just used those world champions as examples.

ALSO, I made the point that, however ludicrous it sounds in principle, in practise a Cruiserweight Title in other sports, or the equivalent, is seen as the best in that weight limit rather than someone not upto a certain standard. Floyd Mayweather weights less than The Miz but is looked upon as one of the greatest boxers of our times through the promotion of the title, in that it isn't a lower belt it is a belt of equal stature for different weights. 

My overall comment was not signing certain guys because they aren't world champion material was wrong when, as well as commenting on a potential cruiserweight division, the talent is there and potential is also.

I kind of feel vindicated in that you tried to make me look, fecking, stupid by something you made up?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> - *No, he doesn't speak english. There's no proof of that*. Certainly not well enough to be able to cut promos.
> - His charisma doesn't translate well to the WWE style and to western audiences.
> - He may be tall but he doesn't look physically impressive or intimidating.
> - Good ring work doesn't matter. There are tons of great wrestlers out there and that doesn't make him special.
> ...


Apart from him SAYING he speaks English and speaking in English in videos, sure. But keep just going "alalalalala" with your fingers in your ears.
Also, how the fuck would you know "how his charisma translates to Western audiences"? He's never been in front of a WWE audience.

At this point you're just going "nuh-uh!" to every thing I say.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

I hope they start to bring in people who aren't generic north americans.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I hope they start to bring in people who aren't generic north americans.


But what type of talent and from where could they bring?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> - No, he doesn't speak english. There's no proof of that. Certainly not well enough to be able to cut promos.
> - His charisma doesn't translate well to the WWE style and to western audiences.
> - He may be tall but he doesn't look physically impressive or intimidating.
> - Good ring work doesn't matter. There are tons of great wrestlers out there and that doesn't make him special.
> ...


I could eat a bowl of Alphabet Cereal, and throw up a better response than this bull shit. First, do you even understand what the point of NXT is? They are building talent to their audience, and building towards something they have not done yet, and that is change. This won't take a few years either, just so you know. Judging by most of your responses on here you likely have no clue to any of this. Prior to NXT what we had was failed attempts at fresh characters, and you can't just rely on "Dark Matches" anymore. They went old school with Dean Ambrose, but those types don't come around very often. Wrestling is changing, and you are hardly aware. Judging by your impatient responses it's obvious you have this delusion that this "change" can happen over night.

Hell, the WWE didn't even realize at first how they even wanted to market "NXT". It was at first just a reality show that is nothing like it is today. This change wasn't set from the beginning, it literally happened after trial by fire first. The original NXT was a flop. Look at what came out of that bunch, Daniel Bryan. Bryan was already a name, and so honestly I don't count him. I look at stars like Barrett, Ryback, Slater, Otunga, Gabriel, Curtis Axel, John Curtis, Brodus Clay etc. None of them are close to being household names, in fact they are all jobbers, or unemployed. Nothing from the original NXT was a success outside of Daniel Bryan who was a star right from the beginning. Don't give me that Bray Wyatt shit either. Husky Harris was his character on the original NXT. Wyatt came from FCW, and on in to NXT.

Today's NXT still has a long way, but look at what it has turned it's fan base on to. Bray Wyatt was given time, and proper training. He went from Husky to Wyatt, and there is nothing today that comes close to that kind of success of change. The Wyatt Family is also one of the more successful ideas to come out of NXT. We can't forget about The Shield. They set the WWE Universe on fire in two years, no problem. All three men are looking like future top stars, unlike those mid carders for life from the original NXT. The WWE are slowly the culture of what they want their viewers to like. That is the key to success in this business. Just because the WWE is a monopoly doesn't mean it can't be successful. There are plenty of other models in society that are doing the same thing, and they aren't failing. 

Where have you been under a rock? Since when don't fans follow one person? Fans pack arenas to see Cena, and others are there see what the WWE is currently prepping them to like, this includes the IWC. The WWE are signing these talents because they can do it all in the ring, and they have a following. In this day, and age of social media a "superstar" can really gain fans in ways that they couldn't possibly do 15 years ago. Fans are fans, and they will follow their favorite stars. Isn't The NWO proof of that. The Monday Night Wars were based on the fact that the internet was just taking off, and we as fans were getting dirt that we used to have to pay for over the phone. This is happening again except they are jumping ship from NXT to the big stage, and it's working. 

Roman Reigns is going to be a name. Even if he doesn't go down as a GOAT, or anything close it's not a big deal because WWE exposure is at an all time high. Higher than when it had Austin, Rock, and HHH. The WWE has been growing. It's the reason they have been able to waste money on terrible ideas like The XFL, or Linda's campaign. Fans in Japan will want to watch their top stars in the WWE. You pretend as if no one in Japan watches the WWE, and then you act like the only fans of these Japanese stars are Japanese. If that were to ever make sense it would have to be in an alternate universe where only illogical things could take form, and pleasure themselves with ignorance. Wrestling is certainly "global", thanks to the WWE. People in Europe may want to watch their favorites who are non WWE once they are in the WWE. To suggest that this wouldn't happen is beyond foolish, it's absurd.

When you break up both The Wyatt Family, and The Shield you come out with 5 names. Rowan won't amount to shit. However the other five men will. Wyatt, Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, and Harper. I don't see Harper main eventing WM, but he will be a force to be reckoned with. The other four are no doubt holding a WWE World title down the line. That's a big deal when you have 5 possible future main event talents. It seems as though NXT is working, and so will the WWE Network once they have it rolling as they visioned. I'm certain the WWE wanted a cable spot, but that never happened for various reasons. Had Vince landed a spot on Cable Television like the NFL Network this would have been a huge success right off the bat. My guess, and it's only speculation is that the WWE as a whole wouldn't see as much of a return based on the cost to keep their Network TV channel. Greed could be the main issue here, and that's on the WWE's part.

Viewership would have taken off had the WWE landed a channel on Cable TV. Fans would have tuned in to watch everything that they are doing now. As for the PPV matches they could have made it so that the major 4, Survivor Series, Royal Rumble, Summer Slam, and Mania could have been $9.99
while all the other PPV shows would air live on the Network for all to watch. Right they are charging people $ 9.99 for everything. Fans would pay $9.99 for the major four PPV shows if the other 8 air live, and on the WWE Network channel. At least I know I would. Nothing is perfect when it first gets going. The WWE Network is no different. It's going to encounter bumps, and bruises. The WWE will figure out that in the long term working out a deal with the Cable Titans into getting a channel is something they "must" get done. They are sitting on a gold mine right now, and just haven't realized it yet. The Boom in wrestling won't just include "Superstars", it will include this Network getting it's own Cable TV channel.

They could still keep Raw on USA while airing the WWE Network live while Raw is being aired on another channel. The NFL does this right now. Fans can go back, and forth between Raw, Smackdown, Main Event, and the Network. You could essentially recreate the Monday Night Wars. However it wouldn't be two companies going back, and forth. It would be modern day vs past stars, or whatever the WWE would feel like airing on it's Network while Raw was on. Fans going back, and forth from one WWE program to the next is something the WWE is probably dreaming about right as we speak. It's total control on the fan base, and so much more exposure as well. These things take years, and the WWE is learning all over again how to rebuild, and expand at the same time. You needed this, you know it, I know it, God knows it, the bird outside knew it, and your local librarian definitely already knew this.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Apart from him SAYING he speaks English and speaking in English in videos, sure. But keep just going "alalalalala" with your fingers in your ears.
> Also, how the fuck would you know "how his charisma translates to Western audiences"? He's never been in front of a WWE audience.
> 
> At this point you're just going "nuh-uh!" to every thing I say.


Yeah, the last time someone said he spoke english and I asked for proof someone sent me a 1 minute youtube video of him talking to MVP with rudimentary (at best) english responses. I'm sorry but me saying arigato after the waiter hands me my sushi plate doesn't qualify as speaking the language. It's with 100% certainty that I say that his english is not good enough to cut promos in front of a live audience.

It's obvious that his character doesn't have any sort of appeal to the mainstream american audience. I'm sorry but that's just how it is. It's the same reason why japanese or asian movies are never big hits in the US.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

truk83 said:


> *I could eat a bowl of Alphabet Cereal, and throw up a better response than this bull shit.* First, do you even understand what the point of NXT is? They are building talent to their audience, and building towards something they have not done yet, and that is change. This won't take a few years either, just so you know. Judging by most of your responses on here you likely have no clue to any of this. Prior to NXT what we had was failed attempts at fresh characters, and you can't just rely on "Dark Matches" anymore. They went old school with Dean Ambrose, but those types don't come around very often. Wrestling is changing, and you are hardly aware. Judging by your impatient responses it's obvious you have this delusion that this "change" can happen over night.
> 
> Hell, the WWE didn't even realize at first how they even wanted to market "NXT". It was at first just a reality show that is nothing like it is today. This change wasn't set from the beginning, it literally happened after trial by fire first. The original NXT was a flop. Look at what came out of that bunch, Daniel Bryan. Bryan was already a name, and so honestly I don't count him. I look at stars like Barrett, Ryback, Slater, Otunga, Gabriel, Curtis Axel, John Curtis, Brodus Clay etc. None of them are close to being household names, in fact they are all jobbers, or unemployed. Nothing from the original NXT was a success outside of Daniel Bryan who was a star right from the beginning. Don't give me that Bray Wyatt shit either. Husky Harris was his character on the original NXT. Wyatt came from FCW, and on in to NXT.
> 
> ...


Reading this entire post makes me think you took that idea literally. This may be the worst post I have ever read in this place. What a rambling, incoherent, pointless and delusional post. 

I was going to make a quote by quote response but then I realized it was impossible due to the unbelievable amount of non-sensical and clueless statements you've made, so I'm just going to quote the most ridiculous parts and let them speak for themselves.



> because WWE exposure is at an all time high. Higher than when it had Austin, Rock, and HHH





> Prior to NXT what we had was failed attempts at fresh characters, and you can't just rely on "Dark Matches" anymore. They went old school with Dean Ambrose, but those types don't come around very often.





> People in Europe may want to watch their favorites who are non WWE once they are in the WWE. To suggest that this wouldn't happen is beyond foolish, it's absurd.





> The WWE are slowly the culture of what they want their viewers to like. That is the key to success in this business. *Just because the WWE is a monopoly doesn't mean it can't be successful.*





> The WWE will figure out that in the long term working out a deal with the Cable Titans into getting a channel is something they "must" get done. They are sitting on a gold mine right now, and just haven't realized it yet. The Boom in wrestling won't just include "Superstars", it will include this Network getting it's own Cable TV channel.





> > Fans can go back, and forth between Raw, Smackdown, Main Event, and the Network. You could essentially recreate the Monday Night Wars. However it wouldn't be two companies going back, and forth. It would be modern day vs past stars, or whatever the WWE would feel like airing on it's Network while Raw was on. Fans going back, and forth from one WWE program to the next is something the WWE is probably dreaming about right as we speak. It's total control on the fan base, and so much more exposure as well. These things take years, and the WWE is learning all over again how to rebuild, and expand at the same time. You needed this, you know it, I know it, God knows it, the bird outside knew it, and your local librarian definitely already knew this.


This last part is especially ridiculous and clueless and it shows a complete lack of basic understanding of practically everything. The sad part is that you don't even realize how clueless you really are.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

Well if these tryouts take place next week on the 6th then that would cancel out most people from ROH since they have a show in Tornoto that day. Also there is AIW with their shows.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> Well if these tryouts take place next week on the 6th then that would cancel out most people from ROH since they have a show in Tornoto that day. Also there is AIW with their shows.


Early September is considered to be the first two weeks, so i would say that no it doesn't leave most people out.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Reading this entire post makes me think you took that idea literally. This may be the worst post I have ever read in this place. What a rambling, incoherent, pointless and delusional post.
> 
> I was going to make a quote by quote response but then I realized it was impossible due to the unbelievable amount of non-sensical and clueless statements you've made, so I'm just going to quote the most ridiculous parts and let them speak for themselves.
> 
> ...


Nice way to admit you can't come up with a response. Incoherent? None of what I said was delusional or incoherent. You were proven to be a fool, and a fool you are. You decided just to leave my quotes. What a waste of time on your part. What is really sad is you couldn't come up with anything other than what I basically said all over again. Loser.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

truk83 said:


> Nice way to admit you can't come up with a response. Incoherent? None of what I said was delusional or incoherent. You were proven to be a fool, and a fool you are. You decided just to leave my quotes. What a waste of time on your part. What is really sad is you couldn't come up with anything other than what I basically said all over again. Loser.


OK, since you asked here you go:



> because WWE exposure is at an all time high. Higher than when it had Austin, Rock, and HHH


This is simply false and there's no way you can logically argue otherwise. You're probably confusing "exposure" with "accessibility".



> Prior to NXT what we had was failed attempts at fresh characters, and you can't just rely on "Dark Matches" anymore. They went old school with Dean Ambrose, but those types don't come around very often.


What the hell are you even talking about here? I can't even comprehend your point.



> People in Europe may want to watch their favorites who are non WWE once they are in the WWE. To suggest that this wouldn't happen is beyond foolish, it's absurd.


The wrestling that exists in europe is WWE. For 99.999% of the world population wrestling IS WWE. Do you really think that some guy in Ireland who was a fan of Sheamus before WWE will start watching WWE because of him? No, he's most likely already a fan of WWE. The example you gave represents a extremely low number of people and WWE is not a company that's looking for fans one at a time.



> The WWE are slowly the culture of what they want their viewers to like. That is the key to success in this business. *Just because the WWE is a monopoly doesn't mean it can't be successful.*


Having a monopoly is the fantasy of every company owner. If you have a monopoly in a certain business or area then you are, without a shadow of a doubt, extremely successful. I hope english isn't your first language because you write horribly.



> The WWE will figure out that in the long term working out a deal with the Cable Titans into getting a channel is something they "must" get done. They are sitting on a gold mine right now, and just haven't realized it yet. The Boom in wrestling won't just include "Superstars", it will include this Network getting it's own Cable TV channel.


Once again, what the fuck are you rambling about? The future is exactly what WWE has done. One of the main reasons why the Network isn't as successful as it should be is that people aren't used to that technology yet. And WWE tried to get the network as a regular TV channel but there wasn't enough interest from cable companies, so they had to settle for the next best thing, the over the top model, which may not be as financially effective (as of right now) but it's certainly a more refined and consumer-friendly product.



> > Fans can go back, and forth between Raw, Smackdown, Main Event, and the Network. You could essentially recreate the Monday Night Wars. However it wouldn't be two companies going back, and forth. It would be modern day vs past stars, or whatever the WWE would feel like airing on it's Network while Raw was on. Fans going back, and forth from one WWE program to the next is something the WWE is probably dreaming about right as we speak. It's total control on the fan base, and so much more exposure as well. These things take years, and the WWE is learning all over again how to rebuild, and expand at the same time. You needed this, you know it, I know it, God knows it, the bird outside knew it, and your local librarian definitely already knew this.


This part is just so freaking stupid fpalm So you think you could create a new monday night war with re-runs of old stuff vs Raw and Smackdown? Did it ever cross your mind that the old stuff and Raw share 99% of the SAME FUCKING AUDIENCE?

Happy now?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

We've got completely off-topic...

So, so far, who is set to be trying out?? If it's early Sept then it's possible we could read who's going to be there pretty soon.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> We've got completely off-topic...
> 
> So, so far, who is set to be trying out?? If it's early Sept then it's possible we could read who's going to be there pretty soon.


So far nothing but rumors, maybe in a few days we'll know who is taking the tryout.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

well the tryout started today and there is still no word on who is in attendance. That tells there is not anybody there of any significance from ROH, Evolve or PWG. If there was anybody there from those places word would've broke by now on sites like pwinsider. When people from those places tryout for WWE word always leaks out quick.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> well the tryout started today and there is still no word on who is in attendance. That tells there is not anybody there of any significance from ROH, Evolve or PWG. If there was anybody there from those places word would've broke by now on sites like pwinsider. When people from those places tryout for WWE word always leaks out quick.


Usually this stuff gets leaked AFTER the tryout is over. We'll know by next week who was there.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

DemBoy said:


> Usually this stuff gets leaked AFTER the tryout is over. We'll know by next week who was there.


Not with anybody from ROH, Evolve or PWG. News breaks before or during the tryout. Plus, there are guys like The Young Bucks who usually tweet wishing their friends luck. So far nothing at all.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> Not with anybody from ROH, Evolve or PWG. News breaks before or during the tryout. Plus, there are guys like The Young Bucks who usually tweet wishing their friends luck. So far nothing at all.


How many days does this tryout lasts? If it last longer than a weekend, maybe thats why theres no "top" indie guys yet.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> We've got completely off-topic...
> 
> So, so far, who is set to be trying out?? If it's early Sept then it's possible we could read who's going to be there pretty soon.


Add the arguing forum members to your ignore list. Clears up the thread up nicely.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

DemBoy said:


> How many days does this tryout lasts? If it last longer than a weekend, maybe thats why theres no "top" indie guys yet.


It is usually for 2-3 days. If this goes into the weekend then it definitely cancels out the ROH names since they have a show tomorrow. There is also the AIW triple shot.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Silas Young broke his leg and is out of ROH for the next four months - I wonder if it was done at these try-outs. 

(completely speculative, he could have did it any number of ways really).


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

lol at having a cruiser weight division. WWE never had respect for it like Japan does or even WCW did. They would use the division to hold guys back from being ME players and bury guys.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508372480806105088


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Woah, Rich Swann? Nice. That's very cool. By my own thoughts of WWE, happy to say seem so wrong and I should get with the program, I would have thought he was too small to even try out, that's great. Hopefully he is signed. Deserves it! His life to lead him to WWE, mannn.. If ever a guy deserves it, it's him.

I wonder who else? I think we've heard before, during and after before so I can't say we can conclusively say there wasn't anyone there because we've not heard yet. Doesn't ROH have a PPV tonight, though?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Woah, Rich Swann? Nice. That's very cool. By my own thoughts of WWE, happy to say seem so wrong and I should get with the program, I would have thought he was too small to even try out, that's great. Hopefully he is signed. Deserves it! His life to lead him to WWE, mannn.. If ever a guy deserves it, it's him.
> 
> I wonder who else? I think we've heard before, during and after before so I can't say we can conclusively say there wasn't anyone there because we've not heard yet. Doesn't ROH have a PPV tonight, though?


I agree, he deserves it. He's had a rough fucking life, and he works his ass off every time hes in the ring. Hopefully he'll get signed. 

I heard a rumor that Ricochet was going to be trying out again as well, don't remember where I heard it, though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I believe I read Ricochet signed with the new Lucha company based out of Cali. He's going to be pushed to the moon with them.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I believe I read Ricochet signed with the new Lucha company based out of Cali. He's going to be pushed to the moon with them.


So it would seem, interesting.



> In September 2014, it was reported that Ricochet had signed with El Rey network's new show Lucha Underground, that will begin airing on October 8.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

TJQ said:


> :mark:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508372480806105088


:mark::mark::mark: PLEASE PLEASE sign Rich Swann wwe, the guy is an amazing talent.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

They have passed on Ricochet already with the justification that they already have one high-flying cruiserweight guy. And I agree with WWE on this one.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ALL NIIIIGHT LOOOONG! :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> They have passed on Ricochet already with the justification that they already have one high-flying cruiserweight guy. And I agree with WWE on this one.


Ricochet not being signed to WWE was probably the best thing that could have happened to him :lmao 2014 has been his year.



NastyYaffa said:


> ALL NIIIIGHT LOOOONG! :mark:


ALL NIGHT


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Swann isn't as good as Ricochet in the ring but Swann has him beat by a lot in all the other aspects. The guy is really likable and shows a ton of personality in and outside the ring.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

It's great that Swann was there but I don't see him being signed. They already passed on Richochet and ACH. The whole we already have one flyer is stupid. There can be other highflyers who have more charisma than the one guy they already have.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so when the hell is wwe gonna sign adam cole he is the top indy talent as far as i am concerned


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> *Swann isn't as good as Ricochet in the ring* but Swann has him beat by a lot in all the other aspects. The guy is really likable and shows a ton of personality in and outside the ring.


For sure, but the thing is that Swann is only 23 so he still has a ton of time to develop. He'd be a fantastic addition to NXT imo, I hope WWE feels the same way.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

p862011 said:


> so when the hell is wwe gonna sign adam cole he is the top indy talent as far as i am concerned


I was kinda hoping for him and Ricochet to sign with WWE. Well, now i hope Swann gets a contract.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

Swann would be a great fit for WWE actually. Yes, he's undersized by their traditional standards, but he's extremely charismatic and that goes a long way in WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Swann & Mack should form a tag team :mark:


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

p862011 said:


> so when the hell is wwe gonna sign adam cole he is the top indy talent as far as i am concerned


His contract with ROH is up in January. HHH has him on his personal radar aka he knows when the contract is up and will make him an offer. HHH is apparently an Adam Cole mark.


----------

